# Très liée



## Voce

Salve a tutti.

Sono alle prese con un articolo sul riformatore svizzero Guillaume Farel, che riporta gli interventi in merito di storici e teologi.

Parlando delle abilità comunicative di Farel, uno di essi afferma:

"Guillaume Farel est un maître des technologies de communication, il utilise de façon très consciente et *très liée* les technologies de communication à sa disposition. Principalement la prédication".

Nel tradurre la frase mi è sfuggito il senso di quel "très liée" e l'ho quindi reso letteralmente. Però, a meno che non mi sfugga qualcosa, non riesco a capirne il senso in questo contesto specifico.

Questa la mia traduzione:

"Guillaume Farel è un maestro delle tecnologie della comunicazione, ricorre in modo molto consapevole e *molto legato* alle tecnologie della comunicazione a sua disposizione. Principalmente la predicazione".

Spero che qualcuno riesca a illuminarmi al riguardo.

Grazie.


----------



## epoqueepique

Bonjour, Voce,

"(...) _un maître des technologies de communication _(???)_, il utilise de façon très consciente et *très liée *les technologies de communication à sa disposition" _?_?_

Les _technologies de communication_ à son époque, la Renaissance, sont 1/le discours sur la place publique (antique) et 2/l'imprimerie (moderne): ce sont les outils qu'utilisent tous les réformateurs depuis Savonarole. J'essaye de comprendre ce que veut dire l'auteur avec ces termes tellement anachroniques (pourquoi pas Guillaume Farel, _activiste protestant_ !) avant d'essayer de comprendre _*très liée*...
_
Est-ce un article polémique ? Axé sur la communication ?


----------



## Voce

Salve,  epoqueepique e scusami per la risposta in italiano.

Lo storico riconosce l'anacronismo delle sue osservazioni.
Riporto la frase che precede quella già citata:

"C’est un peu un anachronisme, mais je vois Farel comme un agitateur extrêmement doué. Lorsqu’il prêche, il se passe quelque chose. Il parvient à susciter un militantisme évangélique extrêmement actif. On a des scènes iconoclastes à plusieurs reprises après une prédication véhémente de Farel."

Frase da me resa così:

"È un po' un anacronismo, ma vedo Farel come un agitatore estremamente dotato. Quando predica succede qualcosa. Riesce a suscitare una militanza evangelica estremamente attiva. Assistiamo a più riprese a scene iconoclaste dopo una predicazione veemente di Farel".

L'articolo tenta di di fare il punto sulla figura di Farel, oscurata da quella di Calvino, il quale fu comunque convinto da Farel a restare a Ginevra e a portare avanti la Riforma.


----------



## epoqueepique

Ciao, Voce, sono qui anche per imparare l'italiano, prego ti continuare a scrivermi in italiano. Lo capisco bene, meglio che lo scrivo.

 _agitateur_, il est allé plus loin encore dans l'anachronisme qu'_activiste _! 

Je comprends mieux maintenant, merci pour tes informations. Reste que *de façon très consciente et très liée* demande au lecteur de fournir lui-même le travail de compréhension...
Franchement, si je lisais cette phrase dans un article, je me demanderais ce que l'auteur veut dire, et lui reprocherais de n'avoir pas pris la peine de trouver une expression claire, d'être vague et en un mot : paresseux (!).

Je pense qu'il veut dire que Farel savait très bien ce qu'il faisait (*de façon très consciente*) et que ses décisions par rapport à quel type de communication il choisirait étaient *liées* entre elles, l'une à l'autre, dans un rapport logique, interdépendantes, planifiées, organisées en un tout cohérent.
Je ne vois pas d'autre lecture possible...


----------



## Voce

Grazie, epoqueepique.
Rifletterò sulla tua interessante osservazione, sperando di riuscire a trovare un'espressione adatta in italiano.
Grazie.


----------



## epoqueepique

Peut-être que de façon très consciente et *savante *traduirait bien ce que l'auteur apprécie chez Farel: Farel sait ce qu'il fait, il ne parle pas ou n'écrit pas de façon désordonnée ; il utilise les moyens de communication à sa disposition *de manière savante*.
Attention, rien à voir avec un savant. L'adjectif savant(e) est plus nuancé :
*
savant* _adj_ (qui montre des connaissances) clever, shrewd _adj_
   (_action_) skilful, adroit _adj
_
En italien, je ne sais pas ce que ça donne... (di manera *esperta* ?)


----------



## Voce

Grazie epoqueepique. Molto interessanti l'osservazione e il suggerimento.
A questo punto opterei per "accorto". 
Che te ne pare?


----------



## epoqueepique

Sì, mi sembra che vada bene, ma non sono _esperto_ in italiano...
*Accorto* nel senso: wise, rational _adj _mi pare molto corretto.


----------



## Voce

Bene! Grazie mille, epoqueepique!


----------



## epoqueepique

Niente! My pleasure!


----------

